# 10 watt 6500k



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I found 10 watt 6500k bulbs at Canadian Tire today just thought Id let people know as these are great for 10 gal tanks especially if you have old hoods with incandesent bulbs.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I found 10 watt 6500k bulbs at Canadian Tire today just thought Id let people know as these are great for 10 gal tanks especially if you have old hoods with incandesent bulbs.


10 watt flourescent (spiral type)? Or 10 watt incandescent bulb?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> 10 watt flourescent (spiral type)? Or 10 watt incandescent bulb?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


The spiral type. I have 3 10 gals with older hoods so the spirals fit right in.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

10w and 15w for $9.99
I got a couple last time they were on sale.









or the GE 26W Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs, 2-Pk for $13

...think those are reg. price though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've seen a 6 pack of 13W screw in spiral CFs that were $19.99 at Home Depot. Works out to be cheaper


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I've seen a 6 pack of 13W screw in spiral CFs that were $19.99 at Home Depot. Works out to be cheaper


Home Depot in Barrie does not carry them. Why I have no idea.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Update..kinda of.

The GE one I bought in July has burned out. So much for their rating of lasting for 5 years @ 4hrs/day. These were run from 8-12 hrs/day, which still only works out to about 2 years of use.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Humidity probably plays an issue there....these bulbs were probably never meant to be used in a humid, closed environment.

That being said, I don't think they really last 4 or 5 years....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope, not any more humid than anywhere else in the house. It's in a fixture 10" from the top. Come to think of it, my 4' FL tube has lasted years longer, and it's closer to the water than the spiral.....both separated from the water by glass tops. Even the light in the shower has lasted longer. Either a crappy bulb or one from a bad batch.


----------

